# Dooly County



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 9, 2007)

Had a 4 day hunt starting last Thursday.   Saw deer most mornings by 9am.   We sat till 11:00am each morning.   Same with the evening....only saw deer after 7:15pm.   I was sitting on a White Oak that was dropping acorns every few seconds....deer came in religiously and ate like they were on a corn pile!    

Skeeters ate my lunch!   Somehow I left my thermacell back home.   MARK MY WORDS....I'LL NEVER BE WITHOUT IT AGAIN!!!   I'LL BUY A NEW ONE IF I FORGET IT AGAIN!


Headed up this weekend....looking forward to the cool weather.

Bandy


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 30, 2007)

well...i was up this weekend thru Monday and none of the bucks I saw were chasing and none of the does I saw were being chased!   Some people who hunt around me saw some smaller bucks chasing...but nothing big.   Heard quite a few shots Saturday morning....

Bandy


----------



## gunsaler111 (Oct 30, 2007)

In dooly yesterday,no chasing,does were plentiful.My bud shot a doe sat.that was a lil swollen and stinky.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Nov 2, 2007)

Member shot 9 pointer chasing weds. evening.mims rd area


----------



## big head (Nov 5, 2007)

*flint river wma*

Does anyone know anything about it? Whats the avg size rack there.


----------

